# My 25 gal non CO2 planted tank!!



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

Tank: 25 gallons

Lights: 2 sylvania grolux fluorescent 20 watts ( T12) , 12 hours on
Computer cooler with lights

Filters: Aquaclear 150 
Azoo mignon filter 240

Temp: 82,4 F
pH: 6,8
KH: 3

Fishes:

5 danios
2 Ramirezzi
2 molinesias
5 otos
2 coridoras sterbay
6 ghost shrimps

Substrate :
Sera floredepot
Laterite
pea gravel

Plants:
Non CO2
Using Flourish Excel as carbon source

Rotala macranda
Hemianthus
Eusteralis estelata
Rotala nanjeshan
Najas indica
Microsorium pteropus
Musgo de java ( vesicularia d
ubiana)
Echinodorus amazonense
Limnofila sessiflora
Heteranther
Rotala Wallichi
Bananinha
Cabomba
Higrofila polisperma
Alternanthera
Pistia estratioides ( floating)

Fertilization:

6 drops Flourish da seachem / day
2,5 ml Flourish excel / day
6 drops Flourish Iron/ day


























Best regards!!!

Dunga


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Extremely nice for no co2! How are the growth rate? And is that macranda I see?


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

oceanaqua said:


> Extremely nice for no co2! How are the growth rate? And is that macranda I see?


Hi!

Thank you.
The growth rate is slow to medium, depending on the plant. I have to trim hemianthus , macranda ( right side) and cabomba, only a month.

Best

Dunga


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

nice tank, i like to see a great looking non C02 tank, i love your Microgeophagus ramirezi


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

fishdude1984 said:


> nice tank, i like to see a great looking non C02 tank, i love your Microgeophagus ramirezi


Thanks,

That's the point: have a health looking tank without co2.

Best

Dunga


----------



## macabelli-bra (Feb 1, 2005)

Muito bonito !!! Parabéns


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

macabelli-bra said:


> Muito bonito !!! Parabéns


Obrigado amigo!!

um abraço

Dunga


----------

